# Bastrop vs Buescher



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

It's a toss up. Which park is better this time of year. I have a 2 and 4 year old of that makes a difference. What say the 2cool brain trust?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess I'll throw Brazos bend in toss up also. Just looking for a quick weekend trip out of Houston. Not too far. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Buescher wasn't hit by the terrible fires. Bastrop still looks pretty depressing. Buescher has a little lake that is easy to fish from the bank as well. We really prefer Buescher. 
Brazos Bend is a staple for us because it's so close. It's a lot bigger, obviously gators are fun to see with the kids. Easy bike riding because flat terrain, good palygrounds for the kids, lots of fishing piers too. Are you going to be camping? Last time we went to BBSP, one of their camping loops was shut down for renovation--so, call or get online to check for availability because now only half of the spots are open.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. We will be camping in a tt. This will be are first trip in it, outside of camping at the deer lease. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Try Lake Bastrop LCRA. Better than Bastrop or Buescher, and on the lake. I was there over New Years with my 5 year old and almost 2 year old, and we had a great time. It's only a few miles from the State Park.


----------



## TX1823 (Jan 8, 2017)

X2 on the Lake Bastrop LCRA... very clean and great pads for simple and easy setting up. Brazos Bend is also a great place for the kids and with the heavy foliage, I don't think you'll get as cold at the camp site as you would at Bastrop or Somerville. In addition to the alligators Bastrop, they also have a staffed building where you can take the kids and let them see baby alligators, snakes, and other things. They also have a great park for the kids to play at...


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we stayed at bastrop last summer and enjoyed it. we went over to Buesher to visit. it was nice but the sites were not as big as bastrop park. especially for our trailer at 35ft over all.


----------

